# going to orange beach at the end of july



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

what should i use around the peirs and bridges?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I guess it would depend on what you want to catch but all around its hard to beat a live shrimp around boat docks and the jetties at Perdido Pass. There are a lot of artificials that work well too.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

What were you hoping to catch?


----------



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks:clap


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Buy a couple of 1 oz spoons...might be a bluefish blitz by the pass bridge.


----------



## CATCHell (May 19, 2009)

Dynamite works pretty good! :shedevil


----------



## SPECKDECK (Oct 2, 2007)

BAIT!!

Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks


----------



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

funny:letsdrink thanks


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Heres an old pic of a pinfish just for ID purposes....These things work great for alot of species and are found anywhere near structure...Best caught by net or with a sabiki rig...I usually catch them one at a time with a number 8 hook tipped with squid...Takes just a few minutes to get 30 or so.


----------



## vetrock (Jun 24, 2009)

Pinfish - Do you hook these live and through the eyes? Do you use a cork or let it sink to the bottom?


----------

